# Forum > News > OC News >  "Slogan" contest

## KuRIoS

I thought I would have a little slogan contest - just for the fun of it. 
Find a slogan that fits *OwnedCore* - It must not be long(like no 200 words slogan) and I don't want any profanity. Short and catchy  :Wink: 

You can win: 40 rep and 40 USD through paypal or GameCurrency if you rather want that. Maybe more to come.. Perhaps a year Donator as well, but we will see.. 

Contest ends when I feel like it  :Wink:  (most likely in a 2-3 days)


*New slogan by: Guillotine* 

"OwnedCore- The Backdoor to Gaming"
 
Contact me for the prize m8. 
GOGOGO!
List of all submitted slogans thus far:




*Dr. Doom

*
"OwnedCore - Gaming, the clever way."

OR

"OwnedCore - Gaming, the sneaky way."
"OwnedCore - Feel it? Boss mode."
"OwnedCore - Resourceful Gaming Specialists"
"OwnedCore - Taking that extra step in the wrong direction"
"OwnedCore - Where the wolves slaughter the sheep"
"OwnedCore - Start your day with hacks and exploits"
"OwnedCore - Creator of your hacking and exploiting moments"
"OwnedCore - Your normal gaming slaughterer"
"OwnedCore - Slaughtering anti-hacks one post at a time"


*ztari* 

OwnedCore - Making noobs pro's since 2004 (not sure of year)...

*Stijnvanderkruk* 

OwnedCore - One Step Above Gaming.

*Ground Zero* 

OwnedCore - Giving you the advantage since 2006.

*eSko* 

"OwnedCore - Gaming on steroids."
"OwnedCore - Because you can."
"OwnedCore - You'll want our babies."
"OwnedCore - Stay a while and listen."

*Raptileos*

"Ownedcore - Makes gaming easier"

*EventHorizon* 

OwnedCore - When they close the door, we find a window.

*JD* 

"Ownedcore - Bend over Blizzard"

*2dgreengiant*

@OwnedCore - Cores that are [email protected]

*Dombo*

Ownedcore - Keep an edge over the competition

*Aldun*

"Ownedcore - Beat the game"
"Ownedcore - There's always a way"
"Ownedcore makes the impossible possible" / "Where the impossible becomes possible"

*Sychotix*

Ownedcore - It's an exploit! Its a hack! No... its a panda!
OwnedCore - Where you actually win THE Game.

*EveronMightbane* 

'Ownedcore - Where winners win'
'Ownedcore - Makes your grind simpler and your worgen a panda'
'Ownedcore - Please insert a coin'
'Ownedcore - Making Blizzard lose the game since 2006'
'Ownedcore - Welcome home '

*Baaja* 

"OwnedCore - shows you how deep the rabbit-hole goes."

*Johnnydk* 

OwnedCore- We don't need dual cores to win.
OwnedCore- No game rules forever
OwnedCore- Where's the game?
OwnedCore- That's what they said...
OwnedCore- And you thought Sparta was epic?

*Guillotine* 

"OwnedCore- The Backdoor to Gaming"

*Confucius*

OwnedCore - Winning.
OwnedCore - One step ahead
OwnedCore - Always one step ahead
OwnedCore - Always one step ahead of the competition 
OwnedCore - Why walk when you can fly?

*Reflection* 

OwnedCore - Games will be Owned

*grak*

"Ownedcore - A gaming sanctuary"
"Ownedcore - The haven of gaming"
"Ownedcore - Always first with the latest of gaming news and exploits."
"Ownedcore - Just ownage."
Ownedcore - Gaming will never be the same.
Ownedcore - The loopholes have never been bigger.
Ownedcore - We don't play games, we own them.
Ownedcore - Dont play games; own them.


*WizardTrokair* 

OwnedCore:
look behind the curtain 

or 

pulling back the curtain

*Boojayah* 

OwnedCore - Get on our level.

*Virox*

Ownedcore - Gaming on the next level
Ownedcore - Cause a "No" is just a challenge

*andykh* 

Ownedcore - Owning for the hardcore.

*Unholyshaman* 

OwnedCore - Challenge Accepted!

^.^

OwnedCore - Disregard rules, disregard limits. / Disregard rules, increase your limits.

OwnedCore - All your game faults belong to us

*shadow(fail)sx*

"OwnedCore - Don't just win. Dominate."

"OwnedCore - Taking it to the next level"


*Baaja* 

"OwnedCore - It's a repost of a repost" / 
"OwnedCore - The birthplace of KuRIoS" That will get me something right? 
"OwnedCore - The biggest community for your exploiting needs"
"OwnedCore - The other side of the Banhammer"

*BlQ* 

"OwnedCore - Owned from the Core."

*Sarcoptes*

OwnedCore - You ARE Prepared.
OwnedCore - The Unstoppable Force.
OwnedCore - Too soon!
OwnedCore - We hold your wife hostage, Mankrik.
OwnedCore - Way beyond nine thousand.
OwnedCore - Why? Because Panda.

*Ground Zero* 

OwnedCore - Rules are made to be broken.
OwnedCore - Owning by name, Owning by nature.

*eSko* 

OwnedCore - One hack ahead

*Gelormino*

"Ownedcore - We got what you need"

*Tapeworm* 

OwnedCore- In KuRIoS We Trust

*lalalarawrla*

OwnedCore - Outwit. Outplay. Outlast. / Outwitting, Outplaying, and Outlasting Blizzard (since 2006, or since the start).
OwnedCore - A (Bot or Hack here) is a terrible thing to waste.
OwnedCore - When Blizzard sleeps, the hacks and exploits awake.
OwnedCore - The greatest tragedy, is a ban.

*Sychotix* 

OwnedCore - One stop shop for ownage.
OwnedCore - We don't know what a Parog is either...

*onyxa* 

OwnedCore - The Dark Side of Gaming
OwnedCore - Experience to the People
OwnedCore - Go Score
OwnedCore - Forevermore
OwnedCore - The One You Adore

*StygSec* 

Submission:

OwnedCore - Hacks, Exploits, and Programs for your Favorite Games | Comment --> (Seriously. Yes, it's blunt and too the point, but still.)

Non-Submissions:

OwnedCore - Fixing Those Clipped Wings
OwnedCore - The Darker Side of NerdCore
OwnedCore - The Home of VoTuUS
OwnedCore - What is a Parog? We Don't Know
OwnedCore - Play the Way It Is Not Meant To Be Played
OwnedCore - Blizzard, Just the Tip
OwnedCore - Bend Over Bobby Kotick
OwnedCore - The Best Ownage This Side of Denmark
OwnedCore - <Insert Cheesy Slogan Here>

*VoTuUS* 

Ownedcore - ''The Impossible made Possible''

*puka85*

OwnedCore-"We save your time"

*Alleriaz*

Ownedcore - Exploit The Past, Discover The Future

Ownedcore - Home Of The Unknown.

*piree* 

OwnedCore - Bending the rules since 2006
OwnedCore - Bend it, don't break it!
OwnedCore - Improving your gaming experience since 2006

*Cruven123* 

OwnedCore - I suck at slogans

*Malfurion*

Owned Core - Stay tuned, or get owned!

*Garneth* 

"OwnedCore - Get Shit On, Blizzard"

*phantom325*

Ownedcore - View or be viewed. (Yes, Family guy reference).
Ownedcore - Why so Ownage?
Ownedcore - QQ MOAR Blizzard
Ownedcore - We hack from behind
Ownedcore - We has cookies
Ownedcore - We're that candy van your mom told you not to go into.
Ownedcore - first class!
Ownedcore for the masses
Step into the light with Ownedcore
Ownedcore makes your day
Go far with Ownedcore
Ownedcore - living innovation
No Ownedcore, no hugs
Ownedcore never lies
I can't believe it's Ownedcore
3... 2... 1... Ownedcore
Go to heaven with Ownedcore
Ownedcore, pure lust
Ownedcore, love it or leave it
Ownedcore, the real thing
Ownedcore - today and tomorrow
Ownedcorerific
Ownedcore is what the world was waiting for
Break through with Ownedcore
Ownedcore Hacks on the outside, Elite Hacks on the inside
Ownedcore - a safe place in an unsafe world!
Ownedcore, in touch with tomorrow
Ownedcore loves you (and pandas)
Ownedcore brings out the best
 *Breakdown88*

Ownedcore: Get Owned.
Ownedcore: God mode, enabled.

*Cuodin* 

OwnedCore: Gamers United
OwnedCore: Ownage With Natural and Excellent Discretion Capable Of Ripping Essence


The second one is a joke xD

*ally4821* 

OwnedCore: Hax or GTFO

*Xel* 

ownedcore - in the heat of the gaming

*Fumi*

Ownedcore - Exploring you!
Ownedcore - Now available in l33t form!
Ownedcore - Warden? What is that?
Ownedcore - Game breaking Hacks

*Kanora* 

OwnedCore - your specialist
OwnedCore - strikes back
Simply OwnedCore
Next stop, OwnedCore
OwnedCore is your safe place in an unsafe world!
When you say OwnedCore you've said it all
For a fresh change try OwnedCore.
OwnedCore - no one else is better.
OwnedCore - satisfies the need.
OwnedCore - Blizzard gives us an inch, we take a foot.

*AfterDawn* 

Ownedcore - Exploiting your game since 2006

Ownedcore - We got them hacks.

Ownedcore - We got the best deals, anywhere!

Ownedcore - Pirates of the mmo's

Ownedcore - Pandas United!

Ownedcore - Time is money, friend!

Ownedcore - Makes gaming more profitable

*Aphel* 

OwnedCore - The world is ours.
OwnedCore - First in cyberspace.
OwnedCore - Bot, hack, and explore your way to victory.
OwnedCore - Find a greater path.
OwnedCore - Exploring worlds, cracking codes, and hacking games since 2006.
OwnedCore - You can fly.
OwnedCore - Run faster than light, fly faster than eagles, own more noobs than a pro.
OwnedCore - The frontpage of MMO, RTS, and FPS hacking.
OwnedCore - We broke the game.
OwnedCore - You can't beat us. Join us.
OwnedCore - Five years of hacking, exploits, botting, and exploration.
OwnedCore - Testing MMO security since 2006.

----------


## KuRIoS

We dont want any slogans that other companies have. Example "OwnedCore - just do it" <- no that doesn't work..

----------


## Dr. Doom

"OwnedCore - Gaming, the clever way."

OR

"OwnedCore - Gaming, the sneaky way."

Also, might want to let people know they only have (1) submission, if they DO only have (1) submission :P

----------


## ztari

OwnedCore - Making noobs pro's since 2004 (not sure of year)...

----------


## Stijnvanderkruk

OwnedCore - One Step Above Gaming.

----------


## Ground Zero

OwnedCore - Giving you the advantage since 2006.

----------


## eSko

"OwnedCore - Gaming on steroids."
"OwnedCore - Because you can."
"OwnedCore - You'll want our babies."
"OwnedCore - Stay a while and listen."

----------


## ztari

> OwnedCore - Giving you the advantage since 2006.


copy cat, dirty rat, sitting on a mouse trap :P since 2006 is mine baby!

----------


## Raptileos

"Ownedcore - Makes gaming easier"

----------


## Remus3

OwnedCore - When they close the door, we find a window.

----------


## Dr. Doom

Maybe, "OwnedCore - When they close the door, we find another entrance" 

@EventHorizon 

 :Smile:

----------


## dne87

> Maybe, "OwnedCore - When they close the door, we find another entrance" 
> 
> @EventHorizon


"When they close a door, we creep through their chimney"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ground Zero

More like OwnedCore - Front doors closed? We'll take the back door.

^^

----------


## Dr. Doom

Ohh I like that one GZ.

----------


## JD

GZ is trying to say

"*Ownedcore* - Bend over Blizzard"

----------


## 2dgreengiant

@OwnedCore - Cores that are [email protected]

----------


## Dr. Doom

I like the new sig/avatar JD, looks good. RIP Jack Sparrow. Lol, "bend over blizzard"

----------


## Dombo

Ownedcore - Keep an edge over the competition

----------


## Aldun

"Ownedcore - Beat the game"
"Ownedcore - There's always a way"
"Ownedcore makes the impossible possible" / "Where the impossible becomes possible"

----------


## Sychotix

Ownedcore - It's an exploit! Its a hack! No... its a panda!
OwnedCore - Where you actually win THE Game.

----------


## Aldun

Oops, disregard this post.

----------


## EveronMightbane

'Ownedcore - Where winners win'
'Ownedcore - Makes your grind simpler and your worgen a panda'
'Ownedcore - Please insert a coin'
'Ownedcore - Making Blizzard lose the game since 2006'
'Ownedcore - Welcome home  :Wink: '


Well.. Thats all I got for now.

----------


## Xel

> OwnedCore - Where you actually win THE Game.


This sounds really nice, however, I don't know if it's too much 4chan-like..

I like the sound of other attempts too, keep them coming!

----------


## Baaja

> "Ownedcore - Beat the game"


Great one!

"OwnedCore - shows you how deep the rabbit-hole goes."

----------


## Johnnydk

OwnedCore- We don't need dual cores to win.
OwnedCore- No game rules forever
OwnedCore- Where's the game?
OwnedCore- That's what they said...
OwnedCore- And you thought Sparta was epic?

----------


## Worsnop

Ill give it a shot.

"OwnedCore- The Backdoor to Gaming"

----------


## Confucius

OwnedCore - Winning.

----------


## Reflection

OwnedCore - Games will be Owned

----------


## stoneharry

> Ill give it a shot.
> 
> "OwnedCore- The Backdoor to Gaming"


<3 .

----------


## WizardTrokair

> "OwnedCore - Stay a while and listen."


I lolled.

(and I heard it in Sean Connery's voice, as I always do)

----------


## grak

"Ownedcore - A gaming sanctuary"
"Ownedcore - The haven of gaming"
"Ownedcore - Always first with the latest of gaming news and exploits."
"Ownedcore - Just ownage."

----------


## WizardTrokair

OwnedCore:
_look behind the curtain_ 

or 

_pulling back the curtain_

----------


## Boojayah

OwnedCore - Get on our level.

----------


## Virox

*Ownedcore* - Gaming on the next level
*Ownedcore* - Cause a "No" is just a challenge

----------


## andykh

Ownedcore - Owning for the hardcore.

----------


## Unholyshaman

*OwnedCore* - Challenge Accepted!

^.^

*OwnedCore* - Disregard rules, disregard limits. / Disregard rules, increase your limits.

*OwnedCore* - All your game faults belong to us

----------


## shadowsx

"*OwnedCore* - Don't just win. Dominate."

----------


## Confucius

OwnedCore - One step ahead
OwnedCore - Always one step ahead
OwnedCore - Always one step ahead of the competition 

yeah yeah you get the point, sorry if someone else already posted this xD

----------


## shadowsx

"*OwnedCore* - Taking it to the next level"

----------


## Baaja

"OwnedCore - It's a repost of a repost" / 
"OwnedCore - The birthplace of KuRIoS" That will get me something right?  :Big Grin: 
"OwnedCore - The biggest community for your exploiting needs"
"OwnedCore - The other side of the Banhammer"

----------


## BlQ

"OwnedCore - Owned from the Core."

----------


## Sarcoptes

OwnedCore - You ARE Prepared.
OwnedCore - The Unstoppable Force.
OwnedCore - Too soon!
OwnedCore - We hold your wife hostage, Mankrik.
OwnedCore - Way beyond nine thousand.
OwnedCore - Why? Because Panda.

Nice Contest :P Funny to read the previous ones aswell.

----------


## Ground Zero

OwnedCore - Rules are made to be broken.
OwnedCore - Owning by name, Owning by nature.

----------


## eSko

OwnedCore - One hack ahead

----------


## Gelormino

"Ownedcore - We got what you need"

----------


## Tapeworm

OwnedCore- In KuRIoS We Trust

----------


## lalalarawrla

OwnedCore - Outwit. Outplay. Outlast. / Outwitting, Outplaying, and Outlasting Blizzard (since 2006, or since the start).
OwnedCore - A (Bot or Hack here) is a terrible thing to waste.
OwnedCore - When Blizzard sleeps, the hacks and exploits awake.
OwnedCore - The greatest tragedy, is a ban.

----------


## Sychotix

OwnedCore - One stop shop for ownage.
OwnedCore - We don't know what a Parog is either...

----------


## JD

> OwnedCore- In KuRIoS We Trust


You lie! 




> OwnedCore - We don't know what a Parog is either...


That's perfect  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Spooch

OwnedCore - The Dark Side of Gaming
OwnedCore - Experience to the People
OwnedCore - Go Score
OwnedCore - Forevermore
OwnedCore - The One You Adore

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

Submission:

OwnedCore - Hacks, Exploits, and Programs for your Favorite Games | Comment --> (Seriously. Yes, it's blunt and too the point, but still.)

Non-Submissions:

OwnedCore - Fixing Those Clipped Wings
OwnedCore - The Darker Side of NerdCore
OwnedCore - The Home of VoTuUS
OwnedCore - What is a Parog? We Don't Know
OwnedCore - Play the Way It Is Not Meant To Be Played
OwnedCore - Blizzard, Just the Tip
OwnedCore - Bend Over Bobby Kotick
OwnedCore - The Best Ownage This Side of Denmark
OwnedCore - <Insert Cheesy Slogan Here>

----------


## VoTuUS

Ownedcore - ''The Impossible made Possible''

----------


## puka85

OwnedCore-"We save your time"

----------


## Alleriaz

Ownedcore - Exploit The Past, Discover The Future

Ownedcore - Home Of The Unknown.

----------


## piree

OwnedCore - Bending the rules since 2006
OwnedCore - Bend it, don't break it!
OwnedCore - Improving your gaming experience since 2006

----------


## Cruven123

OwnedCore - I suck at slogans

----------


## Malfurion

Owned Core - Stay tuned, or get owned!

----------


## kaos1987

HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Garneth

"OwnedCore - Get Shit On, Blizzard"

----------


## Dr. Doom

"OwnedCore - Feel it? Boss mode."
"OwnedCore - Resourceful Gaming Specialists"
"OwnedCore - Taking that extra step in the wrong direction"
"OwnedCore - Where the wolves slaughter the sheep"

Maybe more to come :P

----------


## phantom325

Ownedcore - View or be viewed. (Yes, Family guy reference).
Ownedcore - Why so Ownage?
Ownedcore - QQ MOAR Blizzard
Ownedcore - We hack from behind
Ownedcore - We has cookies
Ownedcore - We're that candy van your mom told you not to go into.

----------


## Breakdown88

*Ownedcore: Get Owned.
Ownedcore: God mode, enabled.*

----------


## Cuodin

OwnedCore: Gamers United
OwnedCore: Ownage With Natural and Excellent Discretion Capable Of Ripping Essence


The second one is a joke xD

----------


## ally4821

OwnedCore: Hax or GTFO

----------


## Xel

ownedcore - in the heat of the gaming

----------


## Dr. Doom

"OwnedCore - Start your day with hacks and exploits"
"OwnedCore - Creator of your hacking and exploiting moments"
"OwnedCore - Your normal gaming slaughterer"
"OwnedCore - Slaughtering anti-hacks one post at a time"

----------


## Fumi

Ownedcore - Exploring you!
Ownedcore - Now available in l33t form!
Ownedcore - Warden? What is that?
Ownedcore - Game breaking Hacks

----------


## grak

Ownedcore - Gaming will never be the same.
Ownedcore - The loopholes have never been bigger.
Ownedcore - We don't play games, we own them.
Ownedcore - Dont play games; own them.

----------


## Kanora

OwnedCore - your specialist
OwnedCore - strikes back
Simply OwnedCore
Next stop, OwnedCore
OwnedCore is your safe place in an unsafe world!
When you say OwnedCore you've said it all
For a fresh change try OwnedCore.
OwnedCore - no one else is better.
OwnedCore - satisfies the need.
OwnedCore - Blizzard gives us an inch, we take a foot.

----------


## Harambeqt

*Ownedcore* - _Exploiting your game since 2006
_
*Ownedcore* -_ We got them hacks.
_
*Ownedcore* - _We got the best deals, anywhere!
_
*Ownedcore* - _Pirates of the mmo's_

*Ownedcore* - _Pandas United!

_*Ownedcore* - _Time is money, friend!

_*Ownedcore* - _ Makes gaming more profitable_

----------


## Jeremiah

OwnedCore - The world is ours.
OwnedCore - First in cyberspace.
OwnedCore - Bot, hack, and explore your way to victory.
OwnedCore - Find a greater path.
OwnedCore - Exploring worlds, cracking codes, and hacking games since 2006.
OwnedCore - You can fly.
OwnedCore - Run faster than light, fly faster than eagles, own more noobs than a pro.
OwnedCore - The frontpage of MMO, RTS, and FPS hacking.
OwnedCore - *We broke the game.*
OwnedCore - *You can't beat us. Join us.*
OwnedCore - Five years of hacking, exploits, botting, and exploration.
OwnedCore - Testing MMO security since 2006.

----------


## Confucius

List of all submitted slogans thus far:




*Dr. Doom

*
"OwnedCore - Gaming, the clever way."

OR

"OwnedCore - Gaming, the sneaky way."
"OwnedCore - Feel it? Boss mode."
"OwnedCore - Resourceful Gaming Specialists"
"OwnedCore - Taking that extra step in the wrong direction"
"OwnedCore - Where the wolves slaughter the sheep"
"OwnedCore - Start your day with hacks and exploits"
"OwnedCore - Creator of your hacking and exploiting moments"
"OwnedCore - Your normal gaming slaughterer"
"OwnedCore - Slaughtering anti-hacks one post at a time"


*ztari* 

OwnedCore - Making noobs pro's since 2004 (not sure of year)...

*Stijnvanderkruk* 

OwnedCore - One Step Above Gaming.

*Ground Zero* 

OwnedCore - Giving you the advantage since 2006.

*eSko* 

"OwnedCore - Gaming on steroids."
"OwnedCore - Because you can."
"OwnedCore - You'll want our babies."
"OwnedCore - Stay a while and listen."

*Raptileos*

"Ownedcore - Makes gaming easier"

*EventHorizon* 

OwnedCore - When they close the door, we find a window.

*JD* 

"Ownedcore - Bend over Blizzard"

*2dgreengiant*

@OwnedCore - Cores that are [email protected]

*Dombo*

Ownedcore - Keep an edge over the competition

*Aldun*

"Ownedcore - Beat the game"
"Ownedcore - There's always a way"
"Ownedcore makes the impossible possible" / "Where the impossible becomes possible"

*Sychotix*

Ownedcore - It's an exploit! Its a hack! No... its a panda!
OwnedCore - Where you actually win THE Game.

*EveronMightbane* 

'Ownedcore - Where winners win'
'Ownedcore - Makes your grind simpler and your worgen a panda'
'Ownedcore - Please insert a coin'
'Ownedcore - Making Blizzard lose the game since 2006'
'Ownedcore - Welcome home '

*Baaja* 

"OwnedCore - shows you how deep the rabbit-hole goes."

*Johnnydk* 

OwnedCore- We don't need dual cores to win.
OwnedCore- No game rules forever
OwnedCore- Where's the game?
OwnedCore- That's what they said...
OwnedCore- And you thought Sparta was epic?

*Guillotine* 

"OwnedCore- The Backdoor to Gaming"

*Confucius*

OwnedCore - Winning.
OwnedCore - One step ahead
OwnedCore - Always one step ahead
OwnedCore - Always one step ahead of the competition 
OwnedCore - Why walk when you can fly?

*Reflection* 

OwnedCore - Games will be Owned

*grak*

"Ownedcore - A gaming sanctuary"
"Ownedcore - The haven of gaming"
"Ownedcore - Always first with the latest of gaming news and exploits."
"Ownedcore - Just ownage."
Ownedcore - Gaming will never be the same.
Ownedcore - The loopholes have never been bigger.
Ownedcore - We don't play games, we own them.
Ownedcore - Dont play games; own them.


*WizardTrokair* 

OwnedCore:
look behind the curtain 

or 

pulling back the curtain

*Boojayah* 

OwnedCore - Get on our level.

*Virox*

Ownedcore - Gaming on the next level
Ownedcore - Cause a "No" is just a challenge

*andykh* 

Ownedcore - Owning for the hardcore.

*Unholyshaman* 

OwnedCore - Challenge Accepted!

^.^

OwnedCore - Disregard rules, disregard limits. / Disregard rules, increase your limits.

OwnedCore - All your game faults belong to us

*shadow(fail)sx*

"OwnedCore - Don't just win. Dominate."

"OwnedCore - Taking it to the next level"


*Baaja* 

"OwnedCore - It's a repost of a repost" / 
"OwnedCore - The birthplace of KuRIoS" That will get me something right? 
"OwnedCore - The biggest community for your exploiting needs"
"OwnedCore - The other side of the Banhammer"

*BlQ* 

"OwnedCore - Owned from the Core."

*Sarcoptes*

OwnedCore - You ARE Prepared.
OwnedCore - The Unstoppable Force.
OwnedCore - Too soon!
OwnedCore - We hold your wife hostage, Mankrik.
OwnedCore - Way beyond nine thousand.
OwnedCore - Why? Because Panda.

*Ground Zero* 

OwnedCore - Rules are made to be broken.
OwnedCore - Owning by name, Owning by nature.

*eSko* 

OwnedCore - One hack ahead

*Gelormino*

"Ownedcore - We got what you need"

*Tapeworm* 

OwnedCore- In KuRIoS We Trust

*lalalarawrla*

OwnedCore - Outwit. Outplay. Outlast. / Outwitting, Outplaying, and Outlasting Blizzard (since 2006, or since the start).
OwnedCore - A (Bot or Hack here) is a terrible thing to waste.
OwnedCore - When Blizzard sleeps, the hacks and exploits awake.
OwnedCore - The greatest tragedy, is a ban.

*Sychotix* 

OwnedCore - One stop shop for ownage.
OwnedCore - We don't know what a Parog is either...

*onyxa* 

OwnedCore - The Dark Side of Gaming
OwnedCore - Experience to the People
OwnedCore - Go Score
OwnedCore - Forevermore
OwnedCore - The One You Adore

*StygSec* 

Submission:

OwnedCore - Hacks, Exploits, and Programs for your Favorite Games | Comment --> (Seriously. Yes, it's blunt and too the point, but still.)

Non-Submissions:

OwnedCore - Fixing Those Clipped Wings
OwnedCore - The Darker Side of NerdCore
OwnedCore - The Home of VoTuUS
OwnedCore - What is a Parog? We Don't Know
OwnedCore - Play the Way It Is Not Meant To Be Played
OwnedCore - Blizzard, Just the Tip
OwnedCore - Bend Over Bobby Kotick
OwnedCore - The Best Ownage This Side of Denmark
OwnedCore - <Insert Cheesy Slogan Here>

*VoTuUS* 

Ownedcore - ''The Impossible made Possible''

*puka85*

OwnedCore-"We save your time"

*Alleriaz*

Ownedcore - Exploit The Past, Discover The Future

Ownedcore - Home Of The Unknown.

*piree* 

OwnedCore - Bending the rules since 2006
OwnedCore - Bend it, don't break it!
OwnedCore - Improving your gaming experience since 2006

*Cruven123* 

OwnedCore - I suck at slogans

*Malfurion*

Owned Core - Stay tuned, or get owned!

*Garneth* 

"OwnedCore - Get Shit On, Blizzard"

*phantom325*

Ownedcore - View or be viewed. (Yes, Family guy reference).
Ownedcore - Why so Ownage?
Ownedcore - QQ MOAR Blizzard
Ownedcore - We hack from behind
Ownedcore - We has cookies
Ownedcore - We're that candy van your mom told you not to go into.

*Breakdown88*

Ownedcore: Get Owned.
Ownedcore: God mode, enabled.

*Cuodin* 

OwnedCore: Gamers United
OwnedCore: Ownage With Natural and Excellent Discretion Capable Of Ripping Essence


The second one is a joke xD

*ally4821* 

OwnedCore: Hax or GTFO

*Xel* 

ownedcore - in the heat of the gaming

*Fumi*

Ownedcore - Exploring you!
Ownedcore - Now available in l33t form!
Ownedcore - Warden? What is that?
Ownedcore - Game breaking Hacks

*Kanora* 

OwnedCore - your specialist
OwnedCore - strikes back
Simply OwnedCore
Next stop, OwnedCore
OwnedCore is your safe place in an unsafe world!
When you say OwnedCore you've said it all
For a fresh change try OwnedCore.
OwnedCore - no one else is better.
OwnedCore - satisfies the need.
OwnedCore - Blizzard gives us an inch, we take a foot.

*AfterDawn* 

Ownedcore - Exploiting your game since 2006

Ownedcore - We got them hacks.

Ownedcore - We got the best deals, anywhere!

Ownedcore - Pirates of the mmo's

Ownedcore - Pandas United!

Ownedcore - Time is money, friend!

Ownedcore - Makes gaming more profitable

*Aphel* 

OwnedCore - The world is ours.
OwnedCore - First in cyberspace.
OwnedCore - Bot, hack, and explore your way to victory.
OwnedCore - Find a greater path.
OwnedCore - Exploring worlds, cracking codes, and hacking games since 2006.
OwnedCore - You can fly.
OwnedCore - Run faster than light, fly faster than eagles, own more noobs than a pro.
OwnedCore - The frontpage of MMO, RTS, and FPS hacking.
OwnedCore - We broke the game.
OwnedCore - You can't beat us. Join us.
OwnedCore - Five years of hacking, exploits, botting, and exploration.
OwnedCore - Testing MMO security since 2006.

*DrakeFish*

OwnedCore - Used to be called MMOwned
OwnedCore - 300 leechers for each contributor
OwnedCore - Bots, Hacks, Exploits, We got 'em all!
OwnedCore - Your game ownage reference
OwnedCore - Your gaming reference
OwnedCore - Owning your games since 2006

----------


## Jadd

OwnedCore - hax and exploitz and shit

----------


## DrakeFish

OwnedCore - Used to be called MMOwned
OwnedCore - 300 leechers for each contributor
OwnedCore - Bots, Hacks, Exploits, We got 'em all!
OwnedCore - Your game ownage reference
OwnedCore - Your gaming reference
OwnedCore - Owning your games since 2006

On a side note, emphasizing the fact that it's reader's network (or website) could help a bit making them feel like joining. Or just using terms that they want to see if they're looking for a site like this. I'm also pretty sure we're looking for something not focused on MMO's and WoW.

----------


## Baaja

That is quiiiite a lot of submissions, and some are so good I wish I thought of them. Good luck to each and everyone of you! Going to be exciting. However I suggest that one should be the official winner of this contest but that more submissions are ultimately used.

----------


## Xel

OwnedCore - Because there were too many options to pick a slogan from

----------


## noes

OwnedCore - Slogans? We got them!

----------


## Andros

'Ownedcore ~ Up, Up and Away!'

----------


## caraddict

OwnedCore - Making the impossible, possible.

----------


## phantom325

Here's some more:
Ownedcore - first class!
Ownedcore for the masses
Step into the light with Ownedcore
Ownedcore makes your day
Go far with Ownedcore
Ownedcore - living innovation
No Ownedcore, no hugs
Ownedcore never lies
I can't believe it's Ownedcore
3... 2... 1... Ownedcore
Go to heaven with Ownedcore
Ownedcore, pure lust
Ownedcore, love it or leave it
Ownedcore, the real thing
Ownedcore - today and tomorrow
Ownedcorerific
Ownedcore is what the world was waiting for
Break through with Ownedcore
Ownedcore Hacks on the outside, Elite Hacks on the inside
Ownedcore - a safe place in an unsafe world!
Ownedcore, in touch with tomorrow
Ownedcore loves you (and pandas)
Ownedcore brings out the best

Waldo is hiding from Chuck Norris. Chuck Norris is hiding from Ownedcore.
(variation) Chuck Norris is the reason Waldo is hiding. Ownedcore is the reason Chuck Norris is hiding.

----------


## XSilentiumX

Ownedcore - Owned. To the core!

----------


## Dr. Doom

Thanks for that list Confucius, will make it easier on KuR

----------


## Alth

A few variants of the same thingy:
OwnedCore - As lovable as this panda!
OwnedCore - As lovable as a panda!
OwnedCore - A community as lovable as this panda!
OwnedCore - A community as lovable as a panda!

Yarr I like Panda <3

----------


## Kanora

OwnedCore - Even Blzzard comes to learn how to play

----------


## bu_ba_911

Ownedcore - We got your back
Ownedcore - Power to the Player
Ownedcore - Killin' Them Swiftly
Ownedcore - Power in your Hands
Ownedcore - People United Against Limitations
Ownedcore - Limitations Exceeded
Ownedcore - Power, Strength, Freedom
Ownedcore - It's your game now
Ownedcore - Gremlin's Unite!

----------


## Xel

OwnedCore - It's finger clickin' good!
OwnedCore - Have it our way!

Now where's that junk food I ordered?  :Big Grin:

----------


## KuRIoS

no more submissions thank you  :Smile:

----------


## nickelo

Just posting this for the shits and giggles

"OwnedCore- Where The Pools are Open"

----------


## TuFF

Ownedcore - Live in your world, Own in ours.

Edit: 14 Hours late.. Nvm =/

----------


## DK1989

> GZ is trying to say
> 
> "*Ownedcore* - Bend over Blizzard"


Love it. This should be the wow sections slogan lol

----------


## Sychotix

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...ml#post2128670 missed my post in that list =P

----------


## shadowsx

Ownedcore - Home of shadow(fail)sx

----------


## therightemp

"Owned Core, challenge everything"

"Owned Core- Welcome to the next level" 

"Owned Core- When winning isn't enough"

"Owned Core- LEEERRROOOOOYYY JENKINSS"

----------


## Freefall552

"Ownedcore - Finding loop holes since 2006."

"Ownedcore - Yes, we can."

----------


## phantom325

It's over guys, also KuR, you forgot some of my submissions  :Stick Out Tongue:  (I had two posts, here's the ones that aren't on the front page of my submitted ones.)

Ownedcore - first class!
Ownedcore for the masses
Step into the light with Ownedcore
Ownedcore makes your day
Go far with Ownedcore
Ownedcore - living innovation
No Ownedcore, no hugs
Ownedcore never lies
I can't believe it's Ownedcore
3... 2... 1... Ownedcore
Go to heaven with Ownedcore
Ownedcore, pure lust
Ownedcore, love it or leave it
Ownedcore, the real thing
Ownedcore - today and tomorrow
Ownedcorerific
Ownedcore is what the world was waiting for
Break through with Ownedcore
Ownedcore Hacks on the outside, Elite Hacks on the inside
Ownedcore - a safe place in an unsafe world!
Ownedcore, in touch with tomorrow
Ownedcore loves you (and pandas)
Ownedcore brings out the best

Waldo is hiding from Chuck Norris. Chuck Norris is hiding from Ownedcore.
(variation) Chuck Norris is the reason Waldo is hiding. Ownedcore is the reason Chuck Norris is hiding.

----------


## WizardTrokair

I thought Grak's "Ownedcore - Dont play games; Own them." was the most simple yet effective suggestion ITT, FYI, BTW, FWIW, WTFBBQ.

----------


## DisturbingEffect

"Ownedcore - Problems Blizzard?"

----------


## Teh Megazord

OwnedCore - Making good better. <---(or the best) depending on which you like more

OwnedCore - The Core of your online owning needs.

OwnedCore - we know what you want, and we have the best here.

OwnedCore - From fps hacks to mmo gold guides, we have what you want.

OwnedCore - (talking about an exploit or something, dunno what yet)by one, used by many, available for all.

OwnedCore - because games are better when you cheat. (games are better when you own them?)

*OwnedCore - The information you want, the community you deserve.*
^think I like this one of all of em

OwnedCore - We're the ones your mom warned you about.

----------


## Found

OwnedCore, it's as simple as that

----------


## DarkLinux

OwnedCore, we ****ed up on our name but our slogan is epic

OwnedCore, the harassment you should of got in school 

OwnedCore, employing Warden devs from 2006


Nothing like a little self deprecating humor  :Smile:

----------


## Kasapin

OwnedCore - Look through not forwards

----------


## Harambeqt

> no more submissions thank you


*Read Above.*

----------


## Domo Kun

"OwnedCore - Proud To Be Owned" 
"OwnedCore - Game Over" 
"OwnedCore - Chuck Norris Beta"
"OwnedCore - Can you feel Core?"
"OwnedCore - The best Core in the world."

Gl all  :Smile:

----------


## DrWho1988

"OwnedCore - Blizzard's Bug Report Forum"
"OwnedCore - Move to Elite plz"
"OwnedCore - Permanently Moved to Elite"

----------


## phantom325

KuR, just lock thread imo. There's already hundreds of slogans to choose from

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

_KuRIoS said no more Submissions. Closed. Done._

Vote by PM too.

----------


## Zoidberg

No more submission
information.
/closed

----------


## KuRIoS

I have selected a slogan - contact me for the prize.. 
*Guillotine* 

"OwnedCore- The Backdoor to Gaming"

----------


## Dr. Doom

Lol congrats Guillotine

----------


## Jeremiah

Gratz, dude!

----------


## BudTiip

OwnedCore - Where MMO's get owned.

----------


## Serpious

> OwnedCore - Where MMO's get owned.


Can't you read?



> No more submission
> information.
> /closed

----------

